# Adria Twin and optional removable carpets



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Anyone ordered removable carpets from Adria with their Twin?

Just wondering on the general quality of them.

Regards


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

If you fit carpets will the bottom drawer still open?


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

Having taken a look at a friend's adria (without carpet) it was pointed out that if you did do the carpet option then it did interfere with opening cupboards. :roll:


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

Which makes it all the more odd that carpets are supplied as standard for 2008 Twins, but not the stereo.

Shaun


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

I think it's a pretty simple modification. The front fascia of the drawer unscrews from the inside, and then just need to trim off 1/2 inch or so from the bottom edge. Easy enough to do, and worth it for the comfort of warm(er) floors.


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

Agreed, but you would have thought that Mr or Mrs Adria should have spotted the problem and will do the trimming at the factory, rather than the end user. Actually, having been inside the 2008 model, I can't even confirm whether or not they have adjusted the drawer front, as the carpets are rolled up and sealed in cellophane, as opposed to being laid. Presumably, they feel that it's up to buyers as to whether or not they want the carpets in situ. For me, I'd probably take them straight up, as I'll have smelly dogs in the van.

Shaun


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

totally agree. A dumb design fault that just proves these people don't actually ever use the products the sell.

If you get a twin, and want to flog off the carpets, drop me a pm :wink:


----------

